
Crypton: A framework for creating zero-knowledge mobile and desktop applications - captn3m0
https://github.com/SpiderOak/crypton
======
captn3m0
The paper: [https://crypton.io/crypton.pdf](https://crypton.io/crypton.pdf)

The website: [https://crypton.io/](https://crypton.io/)

